# Furryland Discord



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome to the FurryLand Discord Server, under new management!

We are opening the doors to one of the larger Fur-based servers, with almost 400 registered users, and several chats of all varieties to keep you occupied. 

Whether it's SFW or NSFW, we probably have somewhere inside you can enjoy.  Feel free to hit the link below, which will take you to The Pit, our loading room.  Here, we'll chat for a brief bit, before giving you access to the server. 

Here's the link, and we look forward to seeing you!

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)

Neat, I didn't know you could make a welcome mat like that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 23, 2018)

It is a well ran server, that's currently undergoing a few aesthetic treatments.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 23, 2018)

Joined


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)

You'll be happy to know I've left. I don't tolerate harassment very well.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 24, 2018)

Bumping this up!  20 new people in 24 hours


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 24, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Bumping this up!  20 new people in 24 hours


I take it that FurryLand is where you've actually been, not stuck on the side of the road with a dead old Subie


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 24, 2018)

I'll check it out when, or if, I get off


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 24, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I take it that FurryLand is where you've actually been, not stuck on the side of the road with a dead old Subie



Yep, the SVX is fine lol.  Ensuring the trash stays outside the walls is paramount to a better environment there.  We don't allow the discourse that happens here.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 24, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yep, the SVX is fine lol.  Ensuring the trash stays outside the walls is paramount to a better environment there.  We don't allow the discourse that happens here.


Ok, with that having been said, I have to ask; what's something that's allowed (maybe that should be "allowed", I'm not sure) here that wouldn't be on FL? Obscene and/or illegal subject matter and such would be expected, but is there more to it?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 24, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Ok, with that having been said, I have to ask; what's something that's allowed (maybe that should be "allowed", I'm not sure) here that wouldn't be on FL? Obscene and/or illegal subject matter and such would be expected, but is there more to it?



All of the divisive crap, that has no relevance to the fandom and just personal soap boxing.

*Edit*

Today alone saw 15 more new members


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 24, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> All of the divisive crap, that has no relevance to the fandom and just personal soap boxing.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Today alone saw 15 more new members


I gotya. That's fair enough I guess. Hopefully we'll still see you around here every once in a while!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 24, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I gotya. That's fair enough I guess. Hopefully we'll still see you around here every once in a while!



I still check the forums daily, but I do post significantly less.  I'll be in open chat if I do


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> All of the divisive crap, that has no relevance to the fandom and just personal soap boxing.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Today alone saw 15 more new members



What you actually mean is that the server doesn't allow freedom of speech.

And is thereby authoritarian by nature.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 24, 2018)

Great server here, very active with quite a few people from the forums here. 
Channel's for pretty much everything! 
All is welcome, just you gotta talk to sergal boi up there or whover is in the loading room to gain access.
Very welcoming furs in this server, so don't be nervous!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What you actually mean is that the server doesn't allow freedom of speech.
> 
> And is thereby authoritarian by nature.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What you actually mean is that the server doesn't allow freedom of speech.
> 
> And is thereby authoritarian by nature.


Oh lort 
Have you ever considered that a) folks can moderate their private furry chat server however they see fit and b) that is probably exactly the kind of soap boxing Legacy was referring to? I don't usually have a problem with it, but this thread where he's trying to get the word out ain't the place. *sigh*
Anywho, glhf over there yall.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 25, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Oh lort
> Have you ever considered that a) folks can moderate their private furry chat server however they see fit and b) that is probably exactly the kind of soap boxing Legacy was referring to? I don't usually have a problem with it, but this thread where he's trying to get the word out ain't the place. *sigh*
> Anywho, glhf over there yall.



Pretty much.  That's why he's been booted from a couple major servers recently.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 25, 2018)

FurryLand?

C'mon.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> FurryLand?
> 
> C'mon.



  Yeah, the place had to undergo a serious restructure lol.  

Atin is in charge now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 25, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yeah, the place had to undergo a serious restructure lol.
> 
> Atin is in charge now.


I mean the name just sounds so cliche.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 25, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Pretty much.  That's why he's been booted from a couple major servers recently.



There you go lying about me again. I've never been booted. I leave to save myself the trouble of having to inform incredibly immature young people why their tactics are authoritarian in nature and not conducive to interesting conversations.

And in this case, I left because you said me talking about my Bahgdaddy name was too political. Wtf? Do you warn people from talking about Singapore, St. Louis and Paris as well?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> There you go lying about me again. I've never been booted. I leave to save myself the trouble of having to inform incredibly immature young people why their tactics are authoritarian in nature and not conducive to interesting conversations.
> 
> And in this case, I left because you said me talking about my Bahgdaddy name was too political. Wtf? Do you warn people from talking about Singapore, St. Louis and Paris as well?



You should probably put me back on block, like you hypocritically did before, after whining about how cowardly it was to everyone else doing it.

Maybe you'll eventually get past your childish ego long enough to realize why your circle is so small.  

Now leave my thread with your salty behavior, you bore me with your simple attempts to rile me up.


----------



## Lopaw (Jan 25, 2018)

For the record we have also attracted a varied amount of technical people for those wanting a bit more conversation stuff beyond furry things.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 30, 2018)

Bumping this up, as we have had a great response here.  We've added almost 40 new users to our total population since the invite was posted!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 9, 2018)

One last bump, as we have almost reached 400 users!


----------



## Meakun (Feb 9, 2018)

Joined


----------



## Haznir (Feb 10, 2018)

o o f, Hi hello


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 11, 2018)

So I take it this is where everyone has gone to?


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 11, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> So I take it this is where everyone has gone to?



no

there are better ones


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

Banned for literally no reason; didn't even make it past the welcome room.
Said hi, was greeted by one of the admins, then boom. Gone.
Possibly banned for saying I don't like the snuggly wuggly furry stuff, because that's the last thing I said before I was booted.

Extremely poor quality. 
Don't even need to see the actual content, though I suspect that's probably not great either.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

You were actually refused access for your behavior here on the forums, and on other discord servers.  It speaks for itself.

Same thing for the one above you.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You were actually refused access for your behavior here on the forums, and on other discord servers.  It speaks for itself.



Ooh, so it's a super exclusive "cool kids" club then? That explains a lot.
Whatever. I have no desire to be part of a silly clique for kiddies. 
I'm an adult, and I only joined for the adult content; I don't have any desire to participate in middle school popularity contests.

You should advertise it as such, though.
No fair advertising it as a general server without letting people know they most likely don't have a chance of actually getting in.
(Or make it private and invite only, duh.)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

Sorry, but we don't allow trolls in, regardless of how wordy you try to make yourself seem.  That's why you and Ink were banned from a Discord server, and why we aren' going to even bother with that headache. 

Enjoy the house you're building.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sorry, but we don't allow trolls in, regardless of how wordy you try to make yourself seem.  That's why you and Ink were banned from a Discord server, and why we aren' going to even bother with that headache.
> 
> Enjoy the house you're building.



"Trolls?" That's hilarious.
Yeah, you keep using that word. I'm _sure_ it means what you think it does.

Ever considered the fact that people get banned from servers all the time? I mean, judging from your attitude I'd be surprised if you aren't banned from at least a few.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

Not a single one, probably never will be.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not a single one, probably never will be.



_Sure._
Your absolutely charming personality must make you a star favorite of everyone around, riiight?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> _Sure._
> Your absolutely charming personality must make you a star favorite of everyone around, riiight?



If you'e going to try and troll me, you'll at least need to bring some decent game to the table.  This entry level stuff won't cut it.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> If you'e going to try and troll me, you'll at least need to bring some decent game to the table.  This entry level stuff won't cut it.



Do you even know what the definition of the term_ trolling_ is, or is it just one of those words you like to throw around without rhyme or reason?
Mmm, I'm going with the latter.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Banned for literally no reason; didn't even make it past the welcome room.
> Said hi, was greeted by one of the admins, then boom. Gone.
> Possibly banned for saying I don't like the snuggly wuggly furry stuff, because that's the last thing I said before I was booted.
> 
> ...


Says he doesn't want to join a kid's club. Is part of a sfw forum.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Do you even know what the definition of the term_ trolling_ is, or is it just one of those words you like to throw around without rhyme or reason?
> Mmm, I'm going with the latter.



I wasn't banned, but I got that whole lovely "I think you're a trashy pervert" spiel, and then got told that talking about my username was "too political." In what world is talking about Baghdad political? It was most amusing, actually, but I have no desire to be around people of that maturity level.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Says he doesn't want to join a kid's club. Is part of a sfw forum.



I think it's SFW+++ around here.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

I have always wondered why it's called Discord.

Maybe because it seems to cause a lot of Discord?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I wasn't banned, but I got that whole lovely "I think you're a trashy pervert" spiel, and then got told that talking about my username was "too political." In what world is talking about Baghdad political? It was most amusing, actually, but I have no desire to be around people of that maturity level.



I do want to thank you guys in all honesty, especially since you had to unblock me for the sole purpose of fighting a lost cause on your end.  

Knowing we keep certain personalities out, increases our numbers quite well, so again, thanks!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I do want to thank you guys in all honesty, especially since you had to unblock me for the sole purpose of fighting a lost cause on your end.
> 
> Knowing we keep certain personalities out, increases our numbers quite well, so again, thanks!



Yawn. People like my server just fine. This thread was too ridiculous to not respond, especially when you have that God-awful interrogation room. Seriously, how much spare time does one have to do stuff like that? I guess it makes people feel like A. they have some semblance of control over other people's lives, and B. it makes people feel like they're joining an exclusive club!

And for the record, I've never been banned, I leave servers where I don't fit in, especially those loaded to the brim with nonsensical conversations!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, I guess you'l figure out why most major servers use loading rooms, when that time of new wonderful experiences comes forward.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I wasn't banned, but I got that whole lovely "I think you're a trashy pervert" spiel, and then got told that talking about my username was "too political." In what world is talking about Baghdad political? It was most amusing, actually, but I have no desire to be around people of that maturity level.



Heh, and here I was thinking that you and he would get along well.
But I guess a server can only have one power-hungry guy with a thing for control, huh?
I mean no disrespect, of course.

Trashy pervert? Practice what you preach. If he's got a problem with trashiness and pervertedness; why does his server offer NSFW, hmm? 
That doesn't add up. But logic doesn't seem to have a place in furry Discord servers.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yawn. People like my server just fine. This thread was too ridiculous to not respond, especially when you have that God-awful interrogation room. Seriously, how much spare time does one have to do stuff like that? I guess it makes people feel like A. they have some semblance of control over other people's lives, and B. it makes people feel like they're joining an exclusive club!
> 
> And for the record, I've never been banned, I leave servers where I don't fit in, especially those loaded to the brim with nonsensical conversations!





-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, I guess you'l figure out why most major servers use loading rooms, when that time of new wonderful experiences comes forward.





KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Heh, and here I was thinking that you and he would get along well.
> But I guess a server can only have one power-hungry guy with a thing for control, huh?
> I mean no disrespect, of course.
> 
> ...




this is why my server is better, weve got nsfw sfw roleplaying art and best of all no bullshit. i also give out free complimentary snacks on arrival


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> this is why my server is better, weve got nsfw sfw roleplaying art and best of all no bullshit. i also give out free complimentary snacks on arrival



I'll only join if we can yiff.
Otherwise the deal is off.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, I guess you'l figure out why most major servers use loading rooms, when that time of new wonderful experiences comes forward.


I was once in a server that got spammed to hell by trolls and I saw things I never want to see again. So I totally understand it lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, I guess you'l figure out why most major servers use loading rooms, when that time of new wonderful experiences comes forward.



I'm part of a 5000 member server with no loading room. *sound of argument popping like a pin to a balloon*



KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Heh, and here I was thinking that you and he would get along well.
> But I guess a server can only have one power-hungry guy with a thing for control, huh?
> I mean no disrespect, of course.
> 
> ...



Hey, I don't have a bloody interrogation room, I deserve credit for that at least.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm part of a 5000 member server with no loading room. *sound of argument popping like a pin to a balloon*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I don't have a bloody interrogation room, I deserve credit for that at least.


Legacy just likes his dungeon full of German women. XP


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hey, I don't have a bloody interrogation room, I deserve credit for that at least.



That you don't. Props to you.
The other stuff needs some work though, I'll be honest.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Legacy just likes his dungeon full of German women. XP



Oh, so it's S&M! I get it know. 



KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> That you don't. Props to you.
> The other stuff needs some work though, I'll be honest.



I'm always open to suggestions, although it doesn't include letting you back in...


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm always open to suggestions, although it doesn't include letting you back in...



Well, that kind of is a problem, isn't it?
You're little better than Legacy is here if you too make your server so exclusive.

Also, you have major security problems.
And also poor judgement by the looks of certain members you've given the green light.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'll only join if we can yiff.
> Otherwise the deal is off.



i will touch that big reptilian appendage if you know what i am saying


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Well, that kind of is a problem, isn't it?
> You're little better than Legacy is here if you too make your server so exclusive.
> 
> Also, you have major security problems.
> And also poor judgement by the looks of certain members you've given the green light.



Since there's been 0 drama since you left, I'd say it's okay. And I honestly don't think Legacy has a plant on my server, because he can't ever actually pinpoint anything. And if he does... the more the merrier, and I'm wasting his time, LMAO!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Since there's been 0 drama since you left, I'd say it's okay. And I honestly don't think Legacy has a plant on my server, because he can't ever actually pinpoint anything. And if he does... the more the merrier, and I'm wasting his time, LMAO!



Coincidental.
Besides, you don't know what you're missing~
And I didn't say it was Legacy who was infiltrating, did I?


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 17, 2018)

Don't want to be that person, but if you want to talk about your own server's or just random talk take it to pm's or make your own thread about it. 
This is not the place for it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

Someone find me a meme for bored furries causing drama?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Don't want to be that person, but if you want to talk about your own server's or just random talk take it to pm's or make your own thread about it.
> This is not the place for it



Oh, that's strange coming from an irreverent spammer.
Didn't even think it was physically possible for you to reply in words instead of an image macro. Heheh.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Someone find me a meme for bored furries causing drama?



I'm afraid I don't understand the question.
I don't deal in memes.
I can, however, offer you a pounding.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand the question.
> I don't deal in memes.
> I can, however, offer you a pounding.



I still don't want you yiffing me...


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand the question.
> I don't deal in memes.
> I can, however, offer you a pounding.



PUT IT IN MY VAGIAGNA PAPA


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I still don't want you yiffing me...



I won't if you don't want me to.
But you're missing out.

I just wish you were a little more open-minded, that's all.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> PUT IT IN MY VAGIAGNA PAPA



Sorry, I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Puggles (Feb 17, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I was once in a server that got spammed to hell by trolls and I saw things I never want to see again. So I totally understand it lol


:V once we had the welcome room, we really had no problems with raids and obvious trolls in the server.


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Oh, that's strange coming from an irreverent spammer.
> Didn't even think it was physically possible for you to reply in words instead of an image macro. Heheh.


Considering that you and your boyfriend go on threads just to bitch and complain or suck each other off, that's not saying much coming from you.
Anyway fuck it, imma leave this thread beacuse it's already way off topic from the reasons I just said.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I still don't want you yiffing me...



well duh everyone knows im hotter XDD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> well duh everyone knows im hotter XDD



Oh yeah? My wolf sona is hotter than y'alls put together


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Considering that you and your boyfriend go on threads just to bitch and complain or suck each other off, that's not saying much coming from you.
> Anyway fuck it, imma leave this thread beacuse it's already way off topic from the reasons I just said.



What's wrong with sucking each other off?
Oh! Don't tell me you're homophobic! That's not very fur-friendly of you.



BahgDaddy said:


> Oh yeah? My wolf sona is hotter than y'alls put together



Debatable.
Wolves tend to be boring. Especially macho ones.
Less boring when they're put in their place, however~


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> What's wrong with sucking each other off?
> Oh! Don't tell me you're homophobic! That's not very fur-friendly of you.
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I need to be put in my place...


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Maybe I need to be put in my place...



Now that's something I'd like to see.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Now that's something I'd like to see.



Or maybe I'm just flaunting , since you obviously find me attractive...


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Or maybe I'm just flaunting , since you obviously find me attractive...



Do I? 
How can I when I know nothing about you?
You shun me, so how can I?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Do I?
> How can I when I know nothing about you?
> You shun me, so how can I?



Well you're basically hitting on me. It's understandable, I get the guys going a lot. *fans self*


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well you're basically hitting on me. It's understandable, I get the guys going a lot. *fans self*



Am I?
Don't get too excited, I talk like this to almost anyone.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Am I?
> Don't get too excited, I talk like this to almost anyone.



Yifftastic


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

*shakes out last of popcorn*

Are you guys done?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yifftastic



That's a strange term, but sure.
I usually describe myself as "hot" or "absolutely irresistable" though.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

25 total users as of right now, which is quite a drop from 2 weeks ago.  Nice tranny RP youre enjoying lol. 

But considering my image versus yours, you're really not standing on any grounds for merit.  Have a good day


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 25 total users as of right now, which is quite a drop from 2 weeks ago.  Nice tranny RP youre enjoying lol.
> 
> But considering my image versus yours, you're really not standing on any grounds for merit.  Have a good day



Erm, by casually tossing hateful terms like "tranny" into the mix you're hardly making your own server seem like an appealing and inclusive space.  I was intending to stay out of this thread, but that seems pretty repellent to me.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 25 total users as of right now, which is quite a drop from 2 weeks ago.  Nice tranny RP youre enjoying lol.
> 
> But considering my image versus yours, you're really not standing on any grounds for merit.  Have a good day



Who are you talking to? And tranny? Seriously? Dude, you have some tolerance issues.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Do I?
> How can I when I know nothing about you?
> You shun me, so how can I?


Sounds to me like you’re only interested in something because you cannot have it. 
What’do i know anyway. >,>


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 25 total users as of right now, which is quite a drop from 2 weeks ago.  Nice tranny RP youre enjoying lol.
> 
> But considering my image versus yours, you're really not standing on any grounds for merit.  Have a good day



I don't think it's any of your business what kind of roleplays he likes. I'm pretty sure that nearly every furry has gotten off to something questionable; transgender porn is tame in comparison.

Your bitterness makes me think someone kinkshamed you into oblivion.



TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Sounds to me like you’re only interested in something because you cannot have it.
> What’do i know anyway. >,>



Nah.
I'm just playing. I don't have much - if any - interest in guys.
I've got the best sexual partner I could ever imagine, so anything outside of that is just extra.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I don't think it's any of your business what kind of roleplays he likes. I'm pretty sure that nearly every furry has gotten off to something questionable; transgender porn is tame in comparison.
> 
> Your bitterness makes me think someone kinkshamed you into oblivion.



LOL, we agree on something. XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Who are you talking to? And tranny? Seriously? Dude, you have some tolerance issues.



Not really, I'm much more accepting of things than you try to picture.  Especially as its a more than acceptable term frirnds of mine use to describe themselves. Ask anyone that knows me, or maybe a majority of your active users (all 6 of them) who are also in several servers with me.  Your opinion is completely baseless given your reputation, as opposed to mine, and id put money on it every day of the week. 

There's the details you said i never included.  Now, as it seems your original idea that you had no interest in the server, yet you can't seem to attempt staying away lol.  Have fun!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> LOL, we agree on something. XD



I'm sure it's not the only thing we agree on.
But I guess we'll never know. You still refuse to see me as anything but a monster who kicks puppies and devours children. Woe is me.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not really, I'm much more accepting of things than you try to picture.  Especially as its a more than acceptable term frirnds of mine use to describe themselves.



And countless black people use the n-word.  That doesn't make it acceptable for someone from outside that group to use it in an obviously disparaging way, as you did with "tranny".  
Still, if you want to nail your colours to the wall so openly in your own invite thread, you couldn't be doing a better job if you'd tried.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not really, I'm much more accepting of things than you try to picture.  Especially as its a more than acceptable term frirnds of mine use to describe themselves. Ask anyone that knows me, or maybe a majority of your active users (all 6 of them) who are also in several servers with me.  Your opinion is completely baseless given your reputation, as opposed to mine, and id put money on it every day of the week.
> 
> There's the details you said i never included.  Now, as it seems your original idea that you had no interest in the server, yet you can't seem to attempt staying away lol.  Have fun!



Bark bark! I have 35 members, not 25, try again!

Also, nice job trying to one up me - want to measure them next??? *whips out tape measure*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> And countless black people use the n-word.  That doesn't make it acceptable for someone from outside that group to use it in an obviously disparaging way, as you did with "tranny".
> Still, if you want to nail your colours to the wall so openly in your own invite thread, you couldn't be doing a better job if you'd tried.



If you only look for a negative outlier, it' easy to miss what was a very clear compliment.  But, to each thier own I guess.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

Let's not forget one very important detail here.
You brag about your higher member count like it means something, but in no way does more members equal a better server.

I've been in bigger servers.
They suck. Honestly.
Once the member count is too high, it becomes an endless stream of pings and notifications that you don't even have time to read.
And good luck to you if you want to feel like you're part of something, because in insanely populated servers, nobody will know who you are unless you spend every entire day spamming.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

You're really twisting reality if you think "Nice tranny RP youre enjoying lol", dropped into a post that is disparaging in every other way, is a "very clear compliment".  It looks a lot like obvious, snarky sarcasm from here.  
I have a limited appetite for furry drama, so at this point I'll head off and leave you to keep digging.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 17, 2018)

But, here's the fun kicker that needed time to develop. 

Thanks for showing yourselves, and why you exactly weren't allowed to hang around there.  

Thanks for playing.  Toodles.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

I love how he thinks he's such a saint, and that we're the villains, after his little display here

Remarkable.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

To clarify, I have never joined, attempted to join or expressed an interest in joining the server in question.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Erm, by casually tossing hateful terms like "tranny" into the mix you're hardly making your own server seem like an appealing and inclusive space.  I was intending to stay out of this thread, but that seems pretty repellent to me.


He's just an old fart. He's a tolerable guy to different people, just might need to work on speaking like us kids.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

Seriously, I think there's sanctimoniousness dripping from the rafters in here


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 17, 2018)

Every Discord server owner(s) has the right to make and enforce rules of their choosing. There's nothing wrong with having a vetting process that can help keep down the numbers of users who can and will cause trouble, especially if they have a reputation that precedes them.

Coming here and bitching about the fact that you were not allowed in for whatever reasons just reinforces those very reasons why you shouldn't be allowed in to said server in the first place.

Their rules, their choice, maybe it's time to move on to another topic to complain about, as you seem to have a never-ending list. Or... you know, maybe do something more productive with your time. Sitting here and playing victim only makes you look immature and incapable of handling life when it doesn't go the way you want it to.

The world will continue to revolve without your presence in certain servers, and it most certainly does not revolve around you.

(those who take offense to this post ought to take a good, long look in the mirror and try being more of a decent, respectful person)


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

Huh, now I am imagining if all the furry Discord servers magically got connected into one giant one, and everyone was on it. That could be fun!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, now I am imagining if all the furry Discord servers magically got connected into one giant one, and everyone was on it. That could be fun!



Ten thousand people.
Five thousand of which are arguing.
The other five thousand are engaging in a mass roleplay orgy.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Ten thousand people.
> Five thousand of which are arguing.
> The other five thousand are engaging in a mass roleplay orgy.



Exactly!
A Heaven, of sorts.
Or a Hell, but sure to be amusing.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Exactly!
> A Heaven, of sorts.
> Or a Hell, but sure to be amusing.


Furryland is actually where pretty much all of FaF has gone. Plz join us skunk buddy!


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Furryland is actually where pretty much all of FaF has gone. Plz join us skunk buddy!



I think I'm on it? I'm on a good number of Discord servers but mainly just poke in here and again....it's just harder for me, as the format tends to be shorter posts, and I type slowly so that by the time I have typed an answer, the entire topic has changed. I gotta figure a way to better navigate them.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> I think I'm on it? I'm on a good number of Discord servers but mainly just poke in here and again....it's just harder for me, as the format tends to be shorter posts, and I type slowly so that by the time I have typed an answer, the entire topic has changed. I gotta figure a way to better navigate them.


You are! *gasp!*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Ten thousand people.
> Five thousand of which are arguing.
> The other five thousand are engaging in a mass roleplay orgy.



Oh, I know which section I'll be in!


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You are! *gasp!*



Yeah, it's odd: I have joined a lot, but not posted much. Even stranger is how they tend to shift and change, in and of themselves, as in who leads them, and such. I feel, sometimes, as if I'm caught between so many various factions? Or have friends here and there, that may not all get along? I'm not one that tries to make too many enemies, all in all, so it can be hard to negotiate, in ways.


----------



## Ginza (Feb 17, 2018)

Okay can y'all stop?

Jesus fucking Christ it's a discord server for a bunch of degenerates who like talking animals. Maybe the reason you were banned was because y'all sit here talking about how you'd yiff each other rather than taking it to a private chat


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

Kaiyote said:


> Sweet bumper sticker idea:
> "my furry discord is better than your furry discord"



Hey I offered to compare sword lengths since that's obviously what was going on there. 



Ginza said:


> Okay can y'all stop?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ it's a discord server for a bunch of degenerates who like talking animals. Maybe the reason you were banned was because y'all sit here talking about how you'd yiff each other rather than taking it to a private chat



Yeah well I didn't get banned I left, big difference, not gonna tolerate a bunch of bored nit picky mods.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Okay can y'all stop?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ it's a discord server for a bunch of degenerates who like talking animals. Maybe the reason you were banned was because y'all sit here talking about how you'd yiff each other rather than taking it to a private chat



Agreed.

Didn't mean to derail the OP here: I suppose what I'm thinking is that:

1. It seems a bit out of place, to call out, or put down others' Discord groups. Save that for PMs. 

and 

2. If there needs to be such discussion, it should have its own thread such as in a 'bitch about Discord' thread, so it does not hijack threads of those wanting to start and build servers


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, I know which section I'll be in!


The entry room apparently 

Actually, sorry there.  It actually pains me a bit that you guys don't get on better.  I just don't understand it.  It all seems like such a waste of time when everyone could be enjoying themselves


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> The entry room apparently
> 
> Actually, sorry there.  It actually pains me a bit that you guys don't get on better.  I just don't understand it.  It all seems like such a waste of time when everyone could be enjoying themselves



Honestly I'm in a bad mood. I'm up to my eyeballs in my least favorite subject in the world, MATH, and I think I'm taking it out on people online. That's not fair and I think I've really been a complete dick on this thread...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Honestly I'm in a bad mood. I'm up to my eyeballs in my least favorite subject in the world, MATH, and I think I'm taking it out on people online. That's not fair and I think I've really been a complete dick on this thread...


*hugs*

*hugs again, a full on deep hug for at least a minute*


----------



## Puggles (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Honestly I'm in a bad mood. I'm up to my eyeballs in my least favorite subject in the world, MATH, and I think I'm taking it out on people online. That's not fair and I think I've really been a complete dick on this thread...


*Huggles*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *hugs*
> 
> *hugs again, a full on deep hug for at least a minute*





Puggles said:


> *Huggles*



Thanks you guys... appreciate it


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 18, 2018)

Kaiyote said:


> So about that _"tranny RP"_....
> 
> 
> 
> xD


Legacy has only gotten bronze in the Woke Olympics. Sorry about that.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Didn't mean to derail the OP here: I suppose what I'm thinking is that:
> 
> ...



I'd agree, I don't like the whole phenomenon of people from different Discord servers bad-mouthing one another, and I try to stay out of that kind of tribalism.  Though I don't regret entering the conversation once slurs start to be used.  I would do that regardless of any perceived rivalry or allegiance with the person using them.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 18, 2018)

I still prefer my Discord servers non-exclusive enough that I can introduce myself without being booted. I don't think that makes me picky or unreasonable.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 18, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I still prefer my Discord servers non-exclusive enough that I can introduce myself without being booted. I don't think that makes me picky or unreasonable.


I mean 99% of what you say is meant to be offensive so...


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I mean 99% of what you say is meant to be offensive so...



coming from you ovi thats really hyprocritical LOL


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 18, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> coming from you ovi thats really hyprocritical LOL


What have I said?


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What have I said?



no offense but you have no right to say that kill.maim.kill only posts offensive content (he doesnt... thats a very minority of his total posts... as you can seeif you actually looked) when all posts i have seen from you are bait or arguments.
accroding to most people you have a far worse "reputation" than me and him combined


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 18, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> no offense but you have no right to say that kill.maim.kill only posts offensive content (he doesnt... thats a very minority of his total posts... as you can seeif you actually looked) when all posts i have seen from you are bait or arguments.
> accroding to most people you have a far worse "reputation" than me and him combined


Not really. I still tend to be able to talk to most people. Even my archnemesis Yakamaru lol. Also my thread about blocking people was an actual annoyance. And then the thread about butchery is something I actually like. ( If I ever could become an apprentive for a butcher I'd take that in a heartbeat. ) And I could pull up a huge swath from maim about how cancer his posts are lol.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Not really. I still tend to be able to talk to most people. Even my archnemesis Yakamaru lol. Also my thread about blocking people was an actual annoyance. And then the thread about butchery is something I actually like. ( If I ever could become an apprentive for a butcher I'd take that in a heartbeat. ) And I could pull up a huge swath from maim about how cancer his posts are lol.



strange i thought you would get along with yakamaru pretty well, in fact you act very alike. who knows maybe you guys are just one person with a bunch of alts.

i also didnt mention any specific threads and i dont really pay attention to what you post, its just that when i do see you post its usually needlessly tryhard edgy bait or trying to be offensive for the hell of it

and the fact that you use "cancer XDDDDDDDDD" to describe what you dont like kind of proves my point LOL kill.maim.kill could make a thread about eating fetuses and it would still look like the holy bible compared to "cringe cancer kek trolled u xD" attitudes


----------



## Ginza (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh my god is this shit still going?

Do we have nothing better to do than fight like children over a discord server, and people's reputations? Seriously now, please stop. Go start a PM or separate thread. Thanks


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 18, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Oh my god is this shit still going?
> 
> Do we have nothing better to do than fight like children over a discord server, and people's reputations? Seriously now, please stop. Go start a PM or separate thread. Thanks



yet by replying you contribute to this "fight"

that was not a smart move


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> yet by replying you contribute to this "fight"
> 
> that was not a smart move



This is why you get banned...


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> This is why you get banned...



for pointing out that complaining about fights only leads to more fights?
no i got banned because you dont like me


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I mean 99% of what you say is meant to be offensive so...



False.
You might view it as offensive, but that doesn't mean it actually _is_.
And for the record, I've never posted any bait nor hateful content.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Not really. I still tend to be able to talk to most people. Even my archnemesis Yakamaru lol. Also my thread about blocking people was an actual annoyance. And then the thread about butchery is something I actually like. ( If I ever could become an apprentive for a butcher I'd take that in a heartbeat. ) And I could pull up a huge swath from maim about how cancer his posts are lol.


???

Archnemesis? I thought we were just fucking about in the chats. :V


----------



## Balskarr (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ???
> 
> Archnemesis? I thought we were just fucking about in the chats. :V


You know people like to take this shit too seriously.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

Balskarr said:


> You know people like to take this shit too seriously.


Being banned from a server for previously observed toxic behaviour? Indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ???
> 
> Archnemesis? I thought we were just fucking about in the chats. :V


You know I love you Yaka.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You know I love you Yaka.


...Coming from you that is definitely sounding like you're hitting on me.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Coming from you that is definitely sounding like you're hitting on me.


You know it, wolfy.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You know it, wolfy.



I thought he was a yak


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I thought he was a yak



actually i've heard he is a bisexual switch


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> actually i've heard he is a bisexual switch



No that's probably me since I'm straight but only browse gay yiff.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No that's probably me since I'm straight but only browse gay yiff.



it could be both of you. im pretty sure i saw yakamaru and crimcyan doing the "red rocket dance" behind a wendy's parking lot if you know what i mean


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> it could be both of you. im pretty sure i saw yakamaru and crimcyan doing the "red rocket dance" behind a wendy's parking lot if you know what i mean



Yeah, and I'm actually Elon Musk.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, and I'm actually Elon Musk.



grose and the musk part is literal


----------



## DJSionnach (Mar 23, 2018)

Do you miss me Coma? Don't forget, I'm always with you


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 23, 2018)

DJSionnach said:


> Do you miss me Coma? Don't forget, I'm always with you


Stalking isn't exactly the best idea.


----------



## DJSionnach (Mar 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Stalking isn't exactly the best idea.


Neither is using the disability of an individual as an excuse to kick them, but you wouldn't know that.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 23, 2018)

DJSionnach said:


> Neither is using the disability of an individual as an excuse to kick them, but you wouldn't know that.


You were causing a ruckus and always played the victim. It doesn't matter if you have a disability or not. Causing trouble is never okay. I have depression and an anxiety disorder but it does not give me any right to cause problems.


----------



## DJSionnach (Mar 23, 2018)

Even you are blinded, but no matter, it's not like you'd care anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 23, 2018)

DJSionnach said:


> Even you are blinded, but no matter, it's not like you'd care anyways.


PM me or discuss it. You can't just accuse someone of something like that and not show evidence.


----------



## DJSionnach (Mar 23, 2018)

And neither can others. When you break a heart, make sure the next one you break isn't yours. Goodbye old friend.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 23, 2018)

DJSionnach said:


> And neither can others. When you break a heart, make sure the next one you break isn't yours. Goodbye old friend.


Okay? Bye?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh look, more FL drama.


----------



## lupi900 (Mar 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh look, more FL drama.



Gotta love how most of it is from people getting banned for stupid reasons.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

FurryLand have become a second home to me. I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Oct 1, 2018)

Oof, press F to pay respects. I guess things didn't go well lately? I'm in contact with people who were still in the server when they started noticing that FL was missing from their server lists. Welp, you know what they say!


> ayy lmao ˙ ͜ʟ˙


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 1, 2018)

Aurorans Solis said:


> View attachment 42852
> Oof, press F to pay respects. I guess things didn't go well lately? I'm in contact with people who were still in the server when they started noticing that FL was missing from their server lists. Welp, you know what they say!



Pathetic how low people will sink to try to get revenge when things don't go their way. Over a Discord server. Next time, try doing something that's _actually productive _with the time and effort spent on this childish bullshit.


----------



## RileyTheLombax (Oct 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Pathetic how low people will sink to try to get revenge when things don't go their way. Over a Discord server. Next time, try doing something that's _actually productive _with the time and effort spent on this childish bullshit.


Damn must be tough!


----------



## VenezianoWolf (Oct 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Pathetic how low people will sink to try to get revenge when things don't go their way. Over a Discord server. Next time, try doing something that's _actually productive _with the time and effort spent on this childish bullshit.



In case you hadn't noticed, hun, some of us have moved on from your little toxic group and now want nothing to do with it. None of us former staff had anything to do with the latest assfuck that went down in there so please take that stick out of your ass and try to do something productive with your time


----------



## 2dozen22s (Oct 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Pathetic how low people will sink to try to get revenge when things don't go their way. Over a Discord server. Next time, try doing something that's _actually productive _with the time and effort spent on this childish bullshit.



Except he didn't do it if that's what you're getting at, our staff doesn't even know who did it. I still get PM's from people just finding out about the whole thing last month so idk if that flipped staff or something.

And you, aren't precisely in the best of positions to market it like that. Since this thing did start from you guys, and you did tick off a lot of members by not giving a clear answer, or even response to my psa after your coup, which I answered almost every response too, unlike your silence. (and no you cant say you had to tick off members due to my psa, you removed Auro's innocent question before I even sent it, so you were on that path.).
And please... for Coma, try harder when making an alt to try and get info out of us. Like... really.? We didn't even do it xp.

Edit: actually, I've got a few moments to read over your rant.
"Pathetic how low people will sink to try to get revenge when things don't go their way"
yes, very much so Bun, like how Coma tried to ban Riley from every server connected to fsn.
"Over a Discord server"
Yep. Like how you guys dedicated so much time and energy to banning disagreeing members, creating alts, and having "someone special" in our pm channel, who then got rewarded with a promotion.
"Next time, try doing something that's _actually productive _with the time and effort spent on this childish bullshit"
I know I did. I found out who the people I could trust were, used the time to practice my composure and debate, and even moderation skills on our new server.


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Oct 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Pathetic how low people will sink to try to get revenge when things don't go their way. Over a Discord server. Next time, try doing something that's _actually productive _with the time and effort spent on this childish bullshit.


Oof, ow, ouchie, your words totally hurt or something. In any case, I guess it's time to put on my normal tone and write up a witty reply.

Pathethic how low people will sink to try to blame someone when they've got jack-shit to go on. Over a Discord server. Next time, try taking a moment to use that precious little thing between your ears to do something that's _actually productive_ with the time spent on this pathetic bullshit.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 1, 2018)

Still see the children are out, running in their own little circle jerking each other off like normal in fast succession.  Gee, it's almost like you have a (maybe?) secret group chat you discuss these things in to keep each other informed.  But what do I know, right?  it's especially funny to see riley lying about getting banned from everywhere in it, and Ven giving out an invite to his server afterwards.  Oh wait, I forgot, I dont know about that lol

Fyi: it's fun to see you still trying to spread rumors about me banning people, when you seem to have zero evidence that it occured, because it didnt happen.  Logs are right there, my name on none of them.   In any case, its irrelevant because all that was done, was clean out inactive accounts on a server I rarely frequent, and all the active members rushed back within the following 8 hours.  The fun little document, really amounts to nothing, although it's rather amusing to see the same list of winners spending so much effort, to realize zero gain.  In the end, it's all a bunch of mostly fabricated facts poorly aimed at me, but you forget I really dont give two shits what a bunch of children think of me.  You should probably tend to your own lawn, before commenting about another.  Have fun ostracizing yourselves further.


----------



## VenezianoWolf (Oct 1, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Still see the children are out, running in their own little circle jerking each other off like normal in fast succession.  Gee, it's almost like you have a (maybe?) secret group chat you discuss these things in to keep each other informed.  But what do I know, right?  it's especially funny to see riley lying about getting banned from everywhere in it, and Ven giving out an invite to his server afterwards.  Oh wait, I forgot, I dont know about that lol
> 
> Fyi: it's fun to see you still trying to spread rumors about me banning people, when you seem to have zero evidence that it occured, because it didnt happen.  Logs are right there, my name on none of them.   In any case, its irrelevant because all that was done, was clean out inactive accounts on a server I rarely frequent, and all the active members rushed back within the following 8 hours.  The fun little document, really amounts to nothing, although it's rather amusing to see the same list of winners spending so much effort, to realize zero gain.  In the end, it's all a bunch of mostly fabricated facts poorly aimed at me, but you forget I really dont give two shits what a bunch of children think of me.  You should probably tend to your own lawn, before commenting about another.  Have fun ostracizing yourselves further.



Oh shit the lord and savior of furryland himself has decided to grace us with his presence, and are you perchance talking about the guardians group dm? The one that you, floofy, bun, and I kept secret from the rest of the staff? And you know if you just did a little research for once in your life you'd find that little document that was not only posted in your glorious server's general chat but was also openly shared with the members of fa explaining everything that went down and provided screenshots of your harassment and manipulation 

But you know you're right, you're wayyyyyyy too fuckin smart for us, Coma, must be that military training that kept fl afloat and completely secure this past month you were in charge


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 1, 2018)

Now what's _really_ incriminating is how quickly it was rushed to make this "accomplishment" news. Reviving an old thread just to say "HEY LOOK AT THIS GUYS, LOOK AT WHAT HAPPENED!"

And hey, at least I spend my free time actually doing productive things instead of trying (and spectacularly failing, mind you) to spread false information about people because no one got what they wanted from this situation. You all came crawling out of the woodwork for this post and ironically* all* of you are the ones involved in the group who was so quick to do whatever you could to "ruin" the reputation of the server and current staff on it, *or* you were a part of the group who spread this across multiple servers and pulled other people into it who had no place to be involved.

That's pretty fucking incriminating too.

We didn't take the time to make a Google document pointing fingers at you and then send it to everyone we could get a hold of. We didn't band together and say "YEAH FUCK THOSE GUYS" and attempt to commit libel for the sake of casting you guys in a bad light. We didn't blow this absurdly out of proportion, blindly accuse you all of manipulating someone into doing something YOU wanted them to do for YOUR benefit, and we certainly didn't drag a whole bunch of other people into the middle of something that was a matter for server staff to handle.

Oh but you? You all did just that. Funny how you want to claim innocence.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 1, 2018)

RileyTheLombax said:


> I would argue against what you said, but I’m not gonna spend time arguing with someone who removes their pfp and all their friends every month


At least I don't ping @everyone and then run away like a coward.


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Oct 1, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Still see the children are out, running in their own little circle jerking each other off like normal in fast succession





-..Legacy..- said:


> spending so much effort, to realize zero gain





-..Legacy..- said:


> but you forget I really dont give two shits what a bunch of children think of me


Belittlement: Check.
More belittlement: Check.
Even more belittlement: Check.

Can you do anything else besides that? I'm disappointed, Coma. I expected more from you :/

Oh, and as for me? I'm shitposting, so you can eat my ass ˙ ͜ʟ˙



> Now what's _really_ incriminating is how quickly it was rushed to make this "accomplishment" news. Reviving an old thread just to say "HEY LOOK AT THIS GUYS, LOOK AT WHAT HAPPENED!"





> You all came crawling out of the woodwork for this post and ironically* all* of you are the ones involved in the group who was so quick to do whatever you could to "ruin" the reputation of the server and current staff on it, *or* you were a part of the group who spread this across multiple servers and pulled other people into it who had no place to be involved.
> 
> That's pretty fucking incriminating too.



(Edit done here - removed meta info on quotes what for allowing the text to show. For those interested, it was 



Spoiler: this



QUOTE="aloveablebunny, post: 6134510, member: 106085"


 for the first quote, and 



Spoiler: this



QUOTE="aloveablebunny, post: 6134510, member: 106085"


 for the second one.)

wewe it's almost like Lopaw started a server that we're all in and I sent a link to this this thread once I made a post making fun of FL's member count. Really makes you think.







> And hey, at least I spend my free time actually doing productive things


<Shameless self-advertising>
lmao feel free to check my GitHub ˙ ͜ʟ˙
</Shameless self-advertising>

(Edit here, too. Same as the other edit. 



Spoiler: Meta info for that quote.



QUOTE="aloveablebunny, post: 6134510, member: 106085"


 That should be just about it for edits, I think.)

It's also almost like I like taking the piss outta people when stuff happens. You two bit, and I'm very, very pleased. Thanks for making my day!

Lots of love,
Aurorans Solis


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Oct 1, 2018)

lmao can't quote Bun anymore, presumably because she blocked me.


----------



## VenezianoWolf (Oct 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Now what's _really_ incriminating is how quickly it was rushed to make this "accomplishment" news. Reviving an old thread just to say "HEY LOOK AT THIS GUYS, LOOK AT WHAT HAPPENED!"
> 
> And hey, at least I spend my free time actually doing productive things instead of trying (and spectacularly failing, mind you) to spread false information about people because no one got what they wanted from this situation. You all came crawling out of the woodwork for this post and ironically* all* of you are the ones involved in the group who was so quick to do whatever you could to "ruin" the reputation of the server and current staff on it, *or* you were a part of the group who spread this across multiple servers and pulled other people into it who had no place to be involved.
> 
> ...



<:^) 
Hun, sweetie, sugarbun I feel there's some sort of disconnect between what you're saying and what actually happened. Because from what I've seen, and I have seen a lot since as you know I've been here since the beginning, the only defamation going down has been from your end. In case you haven't noticed we really don't have any reason to talk shit about your server you guys already got rid of the vast majority of your active members on your own for simply asking what happened. And since I'm assuming you're referring to the document we created on this subject I'd like to remind you that it was merely a collection of screenshots and explanations of what transpired. If you'd really like to prove us all wrong and show that we're in the wrong then how's about one of you guys finally tell us what happened according to you. Because I really wanted to see things from your perspective but no one told me anything


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 2, 2018)

Nah, I simply don't have any more energy to waste on you lot. You perpetuated this drama, and you brought it here - further involving more people in it who have no business to be involved. You twisted things to conveniently look like you're all the victims here. Funny how you leave out the entirety of the conversations and only show the side of things that removes you from blame.

When users acted like they were entitled to know what was going on, and refused to accept "it isn't your business" and decided to buy into the one-sided stuff that you lot spread around and start involving *MORE* people in it, they were handled appropriately - by being prevented from being able to cause more drama.

The only people attempting to manipulate others are every single one of you. This exchange only proves that case. Play stupid games? Win stupid prizes. Congrats, because boy have you all won big.


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Oct 2, 2018)

wewe had me a read of a certain someone's last reply (so sorry, can't say who! It's against the rules to attempt to address them, so I'm stopping at addressing what they've said), and oops, that was a mistake. I'm not done with my fun yet ˙ ͜ʟ˙

About characters 385 through 698 (not including '\r'):
Gee, maybe they "bought into it," because they liked that style of administration more? Is it honestly that hard to listen to what people have to say? Note: this is rhetorical, since from your behaviour I can see that, yes, in fact, it is near impossible for anyone to get anything through that astonishingly thick skull of yours. I suggest getting that checked out, as it may be causing some intracranial pressure that explains this ridiculous behaviour of yours. Not a whole lot of room in there, I guess > ͜ʟ˙

About characters 778 through 813 (not including '\r'):
Look at me! I'm right because I say I'm right! Isn't that how it works? wewe lads, got ourselves a :bigthink: right here. Clearly we've yet to master this highest form of argument.

P.S. lmao shitposting proves I'm manipulating people. Ain't that just something?

About characters 815 through 897 (not including '\r'):
Hoo boy, hopping on the belittlement train too, are we? My goodness. If you're resorting to attacking us instead of what we've got to say to try to force your point through, that leaves me only to doubt the merit of the rest of what you've had to say.


In any case, I think I've harvested enough salt for my stores to last me a while, and had a good amount of fun. You're free to leave at any time, my lovelies <3


----------



## 2dozen22s (Oct 2, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Still see the children are out, running in their own little circle jerking each other off like normal in fast succession.  Gee, it's almost like you have a (maybe?) secret group chat you discuss these things in to keep each other informed.  But what do I know, right?  it's especially funny to see riley lying about getting banned from everywhere in it, and Ven giving out an invite to his server afterwards.  Oh wait, I forgot, I dont know about that lol
> 
> Fyi: it's fun to see you still trying to spread rumors about me banning people, when you seem to have zero evidence that it occured, because it didnt happen.  Logs are right there, my name on none of them.   In any case, its irrelevant because all that was done, was clean out inactive accounts on a server I rarely frequent, and all the active members rushed back within the following 8 hours.  The fun little document, really amounts to nothing, although it's rather amusing to see the same list of winners spending so much effort, to realize zero gain.  In the end, it's all a bunch of mostly fabricated facts poorly aimed at me, but you forget I really dont give two shits what a bunch of children think of me.  You should probably tend to your own lawn, before commenting about another.  Have fun ostracizing yourselves further.



Not in the position to market it like that if you did the same, with your furry-land guardians channel you had. (which must have been interesting, Ven left staff after seeing your cult of personality)
And I highly doubt Riley lied, I had someone I didn't even talk to for over to 6 months pm me regarding your actions against him, and another fsn member confirm.
Zero evidence... yes lets see...
DJ: banned for being autistic and repeating the same thing, a conspiracy of him being related to the previous raiders was formed.
Felix: banned for posting nsfw in wrong nsfw channel.
Auro: banned for expressing concern and being ticked off without you guys giving awnsers
Hue: banned for sending a well structured complaint to staff. (along with a ton others, our members made a 30 person server independent of staff to discuss this btw)
others: you admitted to ticking off repeat offenders just to ban them.
Even if you don't ban them. You are responsible for the mind set for a good portion.

And while we are here: You harassed Atin off the server, upon stepping down he banned you. The ban was obviously agreed upon by every single staff but bun and floof. You literally ban evaded by proxy. You seem like a real nice rule following guy, so I'm sure you would have obeyed discords terms of use and removed your hidden alt if Atin hadn't banned it too.
Also before all staff was removed you rubber roomed Lopaw, (remember the one you called a "drooling idiot"?) He pretty much was neutral and willing to compromise more than other staff, so you stripped him of his staff roles, first on account he posted 1 message in general. (If you were so sensitive to the subject, then removing it would have been better.) But when that argument failed you blamed him for a half a year old event, in which Lopaw was looking to overturn FL leadership with a no confidence vote... you know, like you : 3 Except instead of no Confidence you just sorta targeted Atin, called his efforts here worthless, and ranted on about how you are better.

And it isn't a loss on my books. I joined staff to assist dealing with mod corruption (during Tombs reign), normally I would refer to a higher up, but you know, ya harassed him off the server and he did ban you, but you must be Jesus Christ or something I guess. So I refereed to my community and local ones.
So rebuild your server, and enjoy as those numbers flow up, lock down your chats and rules, and ban rule breaking members instead of changing them.
The only thing I regret is not screening all staff chat and your gas-lighting against lopaw. (like you were projecting or something calling him a threat like that).
I don't see you refuting my claims exactly, more or less dancing around them saying "false, no gain" As usual. And it was a fun little doc 7 page doc, I even wrote a 9 page one too with testaments from ex-staff, people who know you, message ID's Server ID's, and more. The 7 pager was only written lightly in 2 goes, unclear evidence was removed and not sourced, I never even detailed some important bits since it was on the server not you in particular.

"Have fun ostracizing yourselves further" I wish you the same delight, I've got a lot to catch up on then. You do know that a few smaller servers found out last month and did ban you or say they would last month right? I didn't even tell them too, they were just given info. Since this fandom doesn't exactly tolerate harassment and power grabs.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 2, 2018)

Look at you righteous keyboard warriors go! Just gotta get the last word in. Keep on digging that hole deeper. Nothing you say or do is actually going to change the outcome of any of this, but you are continuing to incriminate yourselves further with each post. So, your choice - be an adult and grow up, or be a child and continue your tantrum. Take all the screenshots and add it to your document, add it to your DMs, and go ahead and spread around this juicy little tidbit too. "Oooh look see we sure cornered them! We were RIGHT! See, everyone? They attacked us so we were RIGHT!" Just make sure you include the ENTIRETY of the conversation from start to finish including the lapse in time from when the last viable post was made in this thread and then the first one yesterday morning, all the way to here. And also include the entirety of every single DM conversation, not snippets that relinquish you of blame. You're so caught up in trying to prove your own innocence, but you won't show anything that actually means you have to take responsibility for your behavior. 

Let me return to my original point of you choosing to now bring this drama here, outside of discord, to prove a point. Starting with the original post of FL's member status yesterday morning. Guess what? No one really gives a shit about it, lol. You claim you were attacked in this thread, but actually, you weren't. Claimed that you were blamed for what happened, yet do you see me blaming you? No. But you reacted as though you were guilty and had something to defend. If you weren't guilty of anything, you wouldn't be here trying to defend yourselves.

Also you should add "righteous keyboard warrior" to all of your resumes, your future employers would be really impressed at your skills in online drama. Bye bye now you kiddos. Better luck next time!


----------



## 2dozen22s (Oct 2, 2018)

And then some posts disappeared..
I expected a fair argument, all I've received was adhomin and getting blocked.
My point has only been furthered if this is the reaction I have received.
We are all adults.


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Oct 2, 2018)

topkek at [unnamed lagomorph]'s last post ˙ ͜ʟ˙

I mean, I could write out everything wrong with it, but that'd probably have to be a two-parter what with the 10k character limit here.

The salt levels are unbelievable. I have actually fallen out of my chair.


----------



## Simo (Oct 3, 2018)

Can't say I know anything about this server, so nothing against it in particular, but it reminds me why I have dropped my involvement with Discord Servers.

Just way too much drama, and in a much more focused, insular way than here, even.

Also, I don't like that you can't create threads, reply to specific posts, and the way most users lack any profile information...just not a well organized way to meet and get to know folks, for me. I miss the days when you had more forums to choose from, such as Furry to Furry, and places where you could meet and talk about stuff in a more leisurely way...if I post on Discord, chances are, if nobody sees it when I do, it'll just get lost; on a forum, it's so much easier for people to see what you've posted, and vice versa, and seek those of common interests.

I dunno. Maybe if I found a Discord group that was set up differently, and didn't move so fast....but I just have never felt really at home in one.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 4, 2018)

Know what's hilariously ironic? You lot set out on a crusade against us, but your need to instigate drama and shit talking backfired horribly. The "nuke" actually helped us - old, inactive accounts were purged, and the people who wanted to be a part of the server are now there. And we are steadily growing, approaching 200 members in less than 2 days post-"nuke".

The libel committed with your Google document served an excellent purpose: to flush out people who have a need for drama and an entitlement complex like their life depends on it... and it revealed to us _exactly _the kind of users we _don't_ want or need in our community.

You can share screenshots and message IDs all day, you can withold the context of conversations in favor of snippets that remove your contributions to it (which would negate your point of making yourself look like a victim), you can throw attacks my way and Coma's way all day (while ironically making remarks about assumed attacks thrown at you), you can waste your time defending and incriminating yourself here in the same breath for the continued purpose to make yourselves look innocent and make us look bad, you can do whatever you want to "prove" how "right" you are. Here, on Discord, to a random stranger on the street, on the phone with your mother. The thing is... none of it actually accomplishes anything.

No one is right. No one "wins". No one comes out "better" than the other. _~You~_ decided to make a war over this, like your civil liberties were violated somehow. _~You~_ chose to make a huge ordeal out of something that was laughably trivial. _~You~_ chose to create and spread drama and involve others in something that was the business of staff and ex-staff to sort out. This was all _your conscious choice._ While us on the receiving end of your accusations and attacks (funny how you all went to Floofy and not one of you actually tried to have a mature conversation with myself or Coma or all three of us together to come to some form of agreement or at the very least, an agreement to disagree and part ways amicably) worked to keep the unnecessary drama out of the server so that it could continue to remain a drama-free place.

We could have sunk to your level and thrown the same kind of attacks at you upon learning from many sources what you were trying to accomplish... we could have actually done some of the things that we're accused of having done for a "power trip"... we could have sat and hurled insults at you and found your private servers and spread drama and bullshit to all of the members there with screen shots, and testimonies, and message IDs... but we didn't. _You_ did. And again,_ you_ decided to continue this by reviving this thread (which was dead since April 18th) with a purpose to  stir more drama.

And yet... it still accomplished absolutely nothing on your end in terms of things that will negatively affect us. It also won't matter in 5 years, 10 years, 20 years from now. I sleep just fine at night knowing that I don't try to start petty online riots and wars with others to ruin their reputation. I speak my mind and I'm not afraid to stand up for what I believe. So again, continue your plight online to prove a point that doesn't actually exist, continue the insults, the attacks, and the blame, continue claiming this is "ad hominem" coming from us when you are the ones pointing fingers and actually attacking the individuals who don't have the time to play your silly games. My original response to the screen shot posted here on 10/1/18 actually served as bait, and all of you fell for it. Thank you all for providing necessary confessions and the reinforcement of your behaviors with your words and your actions, and be a little more careful with what you do and say next time because every action has a consequence.


----------



## pippi (Oct 4, 2018)

…*slides on in here with some popcorn*


----------



## Some Moron (Oct 4, 2018)

Hmmm... That Discord server doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Alv (Oct 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Hmmm... That Discord server doesn't sound like fun.



I tried to join and I thought something happened because the server icon disappeared from my list suddenly. I asked someone and they said it sounded like they banned me for no reason. So umm I'd say you're correct...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 4, 2018)

Aaannnd this is why I don’t use discord often


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm on this server. It's actually a really fun and chill place to be. All you have to do is follow the rules and not be a dick to staff or other users. It's honestly that simple.


----------



## Alv (Oct 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm on this server. It's actually a really fun and chill place to be. All you have to do is follow the rules and not be a dick to staff or other users. It's honestly that simple.



You'll excuse my skepticism. This entire thread appears to be full of drama from many different people related to this server. Where there's smoke, there is fire.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 4, 2018)

Alv said:


> You'll excuse my skepticism. This entire thread appears to be full of drama from many different people related to this server. Where there's smoke, there is fire.


I have never experienced the problems these other people have mentioned, and I've been on this server for months.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 4, 2018)

Can people just leave this thread already?
This is just causing unnecessary drama.


----------



## ilovejackals (Oct 5, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Hmmm... That Discord server doesn't sound like fun.



It wasn't they been nothing but creep's to the owner of a discord i mainly use and with few users too with unfair/dense bans. It's top cringe on how fucking childish the FL staff are bunny is 39, sounds like a paranoid/insecure teen.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 5, 2018)

Yet another thread I wish I brought marshmallows to.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 5, 2018)

ilovejackals said:


> It wasn't they been nothing but creep's to the owner of a discord i mainly use and with few users too with unfair/dense bans. It's top cringe on how fucking childish the FL staff are bunny is 39, sounds like a paranoid/insecure teen.



I'm 28, by the way. Please get it right if you want to try to insult me or make character judgements against me. I like how I am deemed "paranoid/insecure" for not being afraid to put my foot down against individuals who have some pointless vendetta out against people because they didn't get what they wanted... over a discord server. And who's this person we're all supposedly being "creep's" to? As far as I know, we're not going around in a group and harassing others, unless this is somehow being accomplished in our sleep.



Alv said:


> I tried to join and I thought something happened because the server icon disappeared from my list suddenly. I asked someone and they said it sounded like they banned me for no reason. So umm I'd say you're correct...



You weren't banned. The invite you used is no longer active, so if you tried to reuse it, it wouldn't have worked. If you'd like to believe the petty crap being thrown around, go right ahead.

-----

Wherever there is a community (of any topic or commonality), certain kinds of people will lose their shit (and their common sense too) over trivial things. Some people feel entitled to know every last detail of situations they were not a part of, and if they don't get that info, they will cry "Injustice! Unfair! Bullies!" and so on. Some people also love revenge, and feel as though "making people pay" by trying to slander names and ruin reputations is the appropriate way to react to trivial things.

What I personally am still trying to wrap my head around is why people think it's so important to make such a huge deal over a _virtual chatroom_. 95% of these people you'll never meet face to face, and so somehow the guise of "anonymity" emboldens people to behave on impulse, emotion, the need to be "right" no matter what. The ability to "hide" oneself makes certain people think they can get away with behaving in certain ways, without any actual negative consequences. What happens if you remove the element of anonymity and put people face to face offline? Are they going to be so bold as to repeat the same behavior, having to actually sit and face the people they are trying to "overthrow"? But it's 100% fine and acceptable to do that here, or on Discord, or any other online community - to throw a tantrum and attack others while claiming that they're attacking you, to try to seek revenge, to make a big deal out of *nothing*, and to hop in when you have absolutely no valid context of the situation to pretend like you know what happened.

Nothing is ever owed to anyone, and problems occur when people believe that the opposite is the case. I have no shame in confronting users whose sole modus operandi is to instigate and/or propagate unnecessary drama, especially over a matter that included biased views and left out context, and especially something that breaks not only one of the rules on these forums, but the Terms of Service of the service that this was brought over from. I don't really give two shits if doing so means that people who aren't involved want to make an opinion and pick sides. I'm replying for the purpose of addressing incorrect assumptions and accusations that hold no actual merit.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 5, 2018)

I just realized this spawned drama. Why?


----------



## VenezianoWolf (Oct 5, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> I just realized this spawned drama. Why?



Tbh I'm just glad we haven't devolved to full call out culture like furs on Twitter


----------



## Alv (Oct 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm 28, by the way. Please get it right if you want to try to insult me or make character judgements against me. I like how I am deemed "paranoid/insecure" for not being afraid to put my foot down against individuals who have some pointless vendetta out against people because they didn't get what they wanted... over a discord server. And who's this person we're all supposedly being "creep's" to? As far as I know, we're not going around in a group and harassing others, unless this is somehow being accomplished in our sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, just two more things and I'll be quiet... why did your server disappear from my list? Why was I either kicked, banned, denied entry, how you want to call it. 

Second thing, while in one breath you say you can't understand people taking chatrooms so seriously, you are taking a large chunk of your time to reprimand people on a forum you rarely frequent, in a very argumentative and angry fashion. You seem to be taking it pretty seriously. I just thought I would point this out. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Alv (Oct 6, 2018)

VenezianoWolf said:


> Tbh I'm just glad we haven't devolved to full call out culture like furs on Twitter



I don't approve of call out culture in any fashion, personally. Conflicts should be resolved between people personally. I prefer to resolve my differences with people face to face. If I can't, I remove myself from their presence. I don't like feeling angry toward people. So why would I stay around them, even if I was just trying to take them down or prove them wrong, etc?


----------



## Balskarr (Oct 7, 2018)

VenezianoWolf said:


> Tbh I'm just glad we haven't devolved to full call out culture like furs on Twitter


You poor, innocent soul... If only you knew...


----------



## Simo (Oct 7, 2018)

sure am happy I avoid Discord servers, all I can say


----------



## -Praydeth- (Oct 19, 2018)

Well I just want to say the good part. What it originally was to me.

    It's where I made friends after losing all mine. I chose to make a place where I could develop myself as a person. It's important to me because it shows I don't have to be cast aside forever if I lose friends. It shows i can still have a place that means enough to feel like home. I just wanted  a place where people could be my friends and I could show that I can make a place where I belong. As some of you may know I can't have that in real life. I have heart problems, postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome to be exact. Because of them I need a tube that goes from my nose to my stomach.

  It was a place where people didn't care that I was ghostly pale because of my health, a place that didn't care about the scars all over my hands from getting IVs, a place that doesn't care about the tube that goes from my nose to my stomach. I made it a place where people without any friends had a chance of making them and I showed that to even the worst people that came there as long as they were willing to change. I was literally legally bound to not make friends irl because the school didn't allow me to attend public social events or go to social places unless I was going to church for holidays. The place I made was the only place I could go cause I was stuck in my home whether I wanted to leave or not from health and legal.

   I remember when I started it with tomb it was a fresh start for two misfits, a place that could be a fresh start, home or just a place where people wouldn't care about something you couldn't do anything about. It was a place for everyone who was looking for that. Anyone who was lost, damaged, hollow, awkward, afraid, bored, a misfit, forsaken and stranded could belong. Well not always... There were times where people from where both me and tomb were made outcasts from tried to demean us sometimes even encouraging us to off ourselves. After I was power (Admittedly fairly at the times I was to some degree but not often for the right reason) there were people I worried about being mods that did end up mass removing people multiple times. I didn't get the worst of it though as tomb was blackmailed to hand the server over. After a while it wasn't much of what it once was. Later even getting another change in leadership and eventually I got banned from it for wanting answers on why a friend of mine was harassed and another called a drooling idiot before being banned like a lot of other people did.

I think it's a place a lot of people can say they felt home at when nowhere in the real world would. Its gone now, all the old stories, jokes and embrace. But I think a good amount of people can say for while it was a period of time in their life that shows a lot of positive growth.

I only wish I could get answers with as much heart as I put into that server as to why some did what they did because I know I can't change the past, I realized that a while before I made that server.

*May the community of furryland and its documented memory rest in peace. May 27th 2017 to October 19th 2018*


----------



## Nihles (Oct 19, 2018)

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2018)

Nihles said:


> Why is this thread still open?


Don't ask me.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 25, 2018)

Closing this thread at the OP's request.


----------

